# MSI RS480M2-IL, ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 chipset - Motherboard

## lykkedk

Hi... I would like to know, if any know about this MOBO ?

I just bought it, and would like to install Gentoo on it, but i don't think, that the drivers for the ATI Radeon chipset, is done for the kernel yet. Tried a lot of search at google, with no luck.

Anyone know about this chipset / driver for linux kernel.

Best regards

Jesper

----------

## kiel.wells

I have purchased this board as well, and I was pretty much wondering the same thing.  The ATI drivers don't seem to support the graphics chipset, yet.

----------

## bheremans

Some info here : http://scottstuff.net/scott/archives/000391.html

----------

## kiel.wells

Yeah, I already was looking at that page, didn't seem to help much though.

Still struggling to get the graphics chipset up and working, will try to reply again if I do.

----------

## bheremans

I'm verry interrested in the results. I want to buy this board for a htpc, it is one of the fewer micro-atx mb with onboard tv-out

----------

## kiel.wells

It's a good board, so far, just I don't think the driver exists yet for the video.  

BTW, is there a general video driver I can use for now?  One that doesn't have all the fancy shizzle, but does actually give me graphics?

----------

## xxxx

I'm using this board.

- apic must be disabled, if not the timer twice faster as normal

- PATA real fast, sound worx

- sata not tested (maybe today)

- graphics only with vesa

I played with chipID-s (integrated x300) but didn't worx

The same what Scott found

----------

## kiel.wells

Any updates?

----------

## xxxx

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF895C080 ctl 0xF895C08A bmdma 0xF895C000 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF895C0C0 ctl 0xF895C0CA bmdma 0xF895C008 irq 11

ata1: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

sata is hotswappable, i'm trying to unload module, plug a device and modprobe again

----------

## xxxx

results: 

Mar 30 20:47:51 shadow ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF895C080 ctl 0xF895C08A bmd

ma 0xF895C000 irq 11

Mar 30 20:47:51 shadow ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xF895C0C0 ctl 0xF895C0CA bmd

ma 0xF895C008 irq 11

Mar 30 20:47:52 shadow ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3469 8

6:3e01 87:4003 88:407f

Mar 30 20:47:52 shadow ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 78125000 sectors: lba48

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow irq 10: nobody cared!

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c012dbaa>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c012d560>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c012dc90>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c012d6d0>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c01041f9>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c010285e>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c01005d3>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c0100658>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c03ea745>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<c03ea330>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow handlers:

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow [<f8928540>]

Mar 30 20:47:53 shadow Disabling IRQ #10

so - it's not working. maybe my fault (config, etc) but works under winXP

I've got a floppy disk with the mb (wininst driver):

g72-silr030

sil3112 silicon image

sata raid driver

for ati rs480

dor win2k/xp only

ftp://ftp.tyan.com/drivers_linux/Silicon_Image/3114/

may worx but i've no time to play. maybe later

----------

## xxxx

I found a patch for sata_sil driver from v0.8 to v0.9 and I got the same result, nothing has changed.

another error: if I load sata_sil (and libata) driver the system don't restart, it's freeze when try to stop alsa.

fine

----------

## kiel.wells

xxxx-

How did you go about disabling apci? In my grub.conf line, on the same line the kernel is on, i have pci=noapci, but i don't think it worked, as my clock still runs 2x as fast.

TIA

-Kiel

----------

## 0ctane

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> It's a good board, so far, just I don't think the driver exists yet for the video.  
> 
> BTW, is there a general video driver I can use for now?  One that doesn't have all the fancy shizzle, but does actually give me graphics?

  I am/was interested in getting this motherboard, but I am having doubts by what you guys have been saying.  Here might be a clue to solve the video issue.  I found this thread:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-105588.html.  It has a lot of long xorg.conf stuff, but the post by agnitio shows that the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 is being seen by xorg with the RADEON driver.  Now, agnitio does not have that card, but the driver seems to exist.

What is your kernel version?  What radeon driver are you using?  What does dmesg say about your video?  Likewise, what does Xorg.0.log say about your video?

BTW, do PCIe video cards work fine with this board?

----------

## xxxx

sorry for my late, this week was so long.

the problem is not acpi but apic

I booted the kernel with noapic option, and worked good

After that I switched totally off apic and io-apic in my kernel config

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> xxxx-
> 
> How did you go about disabling apci? In my grub.conf line, on the same line the kernel is on, i have pci=noapci, but i don't think it worked, as my clock still runs 2x as fast.
> 
> TIA
> ...

 

----------

## xxxx

ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE)

this is mine.

testing.

 *0ctane wrote:*   

>  *kiel.wells wrote:*   It's a good board, so far, just I don't think the driver exists yet for the video.  
> 
> BTW, is there a general video driver I can use for now?  One that doesn't have all the fancy shizzle, but does actually give me graphics?  I am/was interested in getting this motherboard, but I am having doubts by what you guys have been saying.  Here might be a clue to solve the video issue.  I found this thread:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-105588.html.  It has a lot of long xorg.conf stuff, but the post by agnitio shows that the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 is being seen by xorg with the RADEON driver.  Now, agnitio does not have that card, but the driver seems to exist.
> 
> What is your kernel version?  What radeon driver are you using?  What does dmesg say about your video?  Likewise, what does Xorg.0.log say about your video?
> ...

 

----------

## xxxx

not worx

my radeon driver (xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1, ati v6.5.6 (same as agnitio) doesn't seem to recognize this chip

w or w/o chip/bus ID

there is no rad. xpress 200 lines in the xorg.0.log, seems my driver is older but why the same version?

 *0ctane wrote:*   

>  *kiel.wells wrote:*   It's a good board, so far, just I don't think the driver exists yet for the video.  
> 
> BTW, is there a general video driver I can use for now?  One that doesn't have all the fancy shizzle, but does actually give me graphics?  I am/was interested in getting this motherboard, but I am having doubts by what you guys have been saying.  Here might be a clue to solve the video issue.  I found this thread:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-105588.html.  It has a lot of long xorg.conf stuff, but the post by agnitio shows that the ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 is being seen by xorg with the RADEON driver.  Now, agnitio does not have that card, but the driver seems to exist.
> 
> What is your kernel version?  What radeon driver are you using?  What does dmesg say about your video?  Likewise, what does Xorg.0.log say about your video?
> ...

 

----------

## 0ctane

 *xxxx wrote:*   

> not worx
> 
> my radeon driver (xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1, ati v6.5.6 (same as agnitio) doesn't seem to recognize this chip
> 
> w or w/o chip/bus ID
> ...

 

You got me.  As I do not have the board, I cannot test multiple options.  You might want to try Redhat/Suse/Mandrake and grab the binary driver straight from ATI.  Looking at ATI's linux FAQ, the Xpress is not listed.  I highly recommend you send an email to ATI's support people.  They don't seem to take linux as serious as NVIDIA when it comes to drivers.

----------

## 0ctane

 *xxxx wrote:*   

> my radeon driver (xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1, ati v6.5.6 (same as agnitio) doesn't seem to recognize this chip w or w/o chip/bus ID

   I found a recent post about ati 8.12.10 drivers here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322641-highlight-radeon.html.  Have you given them a try yet?

----------

## xxxx

 *0ctane wrote:*   

>  *xxxx wrote:*   my radeon driver (xorg-x11 6.8.2-r1, ati v6.5.6 (same as agnitio) doesn't seem to recognize this chip w or w/o chip/bus ID   I found a recent post about ati 8.12.10 drivers here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322641-highlight-radeon.html.  Have you given them a try yet?

 

I tried it once, but the result was lot of unresolved symbols

I'm trying later but I have more important work now

----------

## raylpc

I'm thinking to use this board and na Antec Aria case to build a HTPC, saving money on the videon card. And it gives me 3 pci slots, which is a great selling point to me: 1 for a decent sound card, 1 for a PVR-250 and maybe another PVR-250. 

So if I just want 2D, there shouldn't be any problems, right? .i.e. NIC works, pata works and usb + firewire also work. (I read from the scottstuff.net that the network card doesn't work. Can someone shed some light on this?)

Please post back if there's any improvement on the chipset support. Thanks a lot!

----------

## xxxx

 *raylpc wrote:*   

> I'm thinking to use this board and na Antec Aria case to build a HTPC, saving money on the videon card. And it gives me 3 pci slots, which is a great selling point to me: 1 for a decent sound card, 1 for a PVR-250 and maybe another PVR-250. 
> 
> So if I just want 2D, there shouldn't be any problems, right? .i.e. NIC works, pata works and usb + firewire also work. (I read from the scottstuff.net that the network card doesn't work. Can someone shed some light on this?)
> 
> Please post back if there's any improvement on the chipset support. Thanks a lot!

 

nic, pata, usb worx

firewire not tested - i have no device to test it

sata & vga worx fine under win

vga with vesa is working under gentoo

sata is no good, maybe a driver problem but i have really no time to playing with this

----------

## tom78999

I received this motherboard last friday, and too found that setting up Gentoo on it wasn't straightforward. Some notes from my experience of the last 3 days:

- SATA works fine using the boot disk, but after manual kernel configuration (and selecting the sata_sil driver) the SATA drive doesn't load on boot. The driver, however, does seem to be loaded but as a few of you have found out, modprobing it results in a hang. I can't even begin to think why this driver would work from the boot disc but not from the installed system (tried compiling as a module too). But... the plot thickens: I was about ready to give up on SATA with this board when I decided to give genkernel a go (don't normally use it). The result was that the driver and drive loaded fine, and I was able to fdisk it  :Shocked: 

Wait... there's more; when I added the new SATA partitions to fstab I got boot errors saying that the block device /dev/sda didn't exist  :Confused:  I can only assume the driver hasn't been loaded fully before mounting is attempted. I could get round this by adding the mounts to /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm/Xsetup, so that they were mounted just before the login dialog appears. This is acceptable for me because i'm booting off PATA.

- ATI's drivers don't seem to support the Xpress 200 chip yet, I had to use the vesa driver (resulting in a horrible refresh rate, but acceptable resolution). However, I looked at that thread 0ctane linked to about the guy who had it listed as being supported and found it very strange because I have the latest version of the drivers. Does agnitio have some pre-release or beta version of the ati-drivers somehow?! His ati and radeon modules say they've been compiled for version 6.8.99.1 of xorg, but the latest version is 6.8.2; can anyone shed any light on this?

- When I go down for a reboot gentoo will exit fine but the computer will then just hang there with no display input - i.e. I need to press the reset button to reboot. Strangely, when going for a reboot from a boot disc it works fine.

- I also had initial problems with everything being extremely sluggish, but setting plug & play aware os to 'no' in the bios seemed to help. I got the feeling it was a problem with the cool n' quiet AMD64 feature, maybe a conflict with another bios option. I don't think this is a problem now as everything seems very speedy.

- Using hdparm to change drive settings on the SATA didn't work very well, it seemed to be having problems communicating with the actual drive correctly. This is probably, I guess, down-to having to use the sata_sil driver (or maybe i'm just doing something wrong -> i'm quite new to linux/gentoo). Here's the output I get:

```
server root # hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting fs readahead to 64

 setting multcount to 16

 HDIO_SET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting unmaskirq to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 setting drive read-lookahead to 1 (on)

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setreadahead) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 readahead    = 64 (on)

```

System:

MSI RS480M2-IL

AMD64 3000+

512MB PC3200 DDR

80GB Maxtor PATA

250GB Hitachi SATA

----------

## 0ctane

First of all, I thank you guys for being the guinea pigs for testing this board.

 *tom78999 wrote:*   

> ATI's drivers don't seem to support the Xpress 200 chip yet, I had to use the vesa driver (resulting in a horrible refresh rate, but acceptable resolution). However, I looked at that thread 0ctane linked to about the guy who had it listed as being supported and found it very strange because I have the latest version of the drivers. Does agnitio have some pre-release or beta version of the ati-drivers somehow?! His ati and radeon modules say they've been compiled for version 6.8.99.1 of xorg, but the latest version is 6.8.2; can anyone shed any light on this?

 

As of 2005-04-25, xorg-x11-6.8.99.3 is available.  Of course, it is not visible unless you do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" before your emerge command (or having it in your make.conf file).  However, I do not know if that keyword option is proper for Athlon64.

----------

## tom78999

 *0ctane wrote:*   

> As of 2005-04-25, xorg-x11-6.8.99.3 is available.  Of course, it is not visible unless you do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" before your emerge command (or having it in your make.conf file).  However, I do not know if that keyword option is proper for Athlon64.

 

Ok, thanks for that, I didn't see anything about that release on the xorg website (all I saw was 6.8.2), but I just looked and it's there on gentoo-portage.com. I've still got some reading to do before I fully understand how the portage works so i've no idea if it's acceptable to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", but does it mean that it's best to wait until there is a release which is suitable for the amd64 architechture? Hopefully, when that arrives we'll see support for the ATI Xpress 200.

----------

## 0ctane

 *tom78999 wrote:*   

> i've no idea if it's acceptable to use ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", but does it mean that it's best to wait until there is a release which is suitable for the amd64 architechture?

   Using the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" opens up the "unstable" branch of portage.  Honestly, I have never had a problem with using it.  In fact, when software has not worked for me (mplayer a year ago for example), using the "newer/unstable" version often fixes issues.  So for me, "unstable" just means "less tested".  Eventually 6.8.99 will be in the stable branch.  How long do you want to wait?  xorg-x11 and the radeon drivers will only fix the video issues.  SATA problems are a different can of worms.

  Think to yourself, "Do I want to be on the cutting edge or bleeding edge of linux?"  Whoever figures out this chipset will get some brownie-points.

----------

## kiel.wells

Well, I know it's not really accepted practice to use "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS" anymore when emerging.  It's a better idea to add it to /etc/portage/package.keywords, because it makes it a persistant change.

----------

## tom78999

Well I can't say i'm too bothered about using the vesa driver for a while but i've just given it a go anyway. Here's what I did:

- added x11-base/xorg-x11 ~amd64 to /etc/portage/package.keywords

- commented the relevent line in /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask

- emerged xorg-x11 v6.8.99.3

- re-emerged ati-drivers v8.12.10

- made the changes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that the radeon driver is loaded instead of vesa

And the result, well I thought all had gone ok because there were no errors about no display device being found (like I was getting with v6.8.2). But, when the display loaded it contained a lot of atifacts/"squiggly lines" and it wasn't pretty at all. I then saw the normal kdm background but as soon as that came up the whole system locked (i.e. no mouse, keyboard) and I was forced to reset the computer.

When looking at the Xorg.0.log there are no obvious errors. The chipset looks like it's being detected correctly:

```
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5954)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

```

```
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.99.3, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

```

One thing I did notice was this below, but i've no idea if it's important/relevant:

```
Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

```

All is ok now because I managed to get the vesa driver selected again and am re-emerging xorg-x11 v6.8.2. Does anyone see anything obviously wrong with my method?  :Laughing: 

P.S. I can post the whole Xorg log if anyone thinks it may be useful.

----------

## Koradji

People with trouble are not alone.

My problems with my MSI RS480M2-IL pretty much mirror tom78999's and so do my experiments.

By the MSI forums, Windows users seem to have the reboot issue too, or at least some. 

One reported, after returning two boards, that they found they had to reflash the bios despite it saying it was the current one. Then had to make sure they reset the bios with almost no hardware in, before adding more hardware.

MSI have no option to select the board (or any socket 939) in their knowledge database.

ATI do not list the board in their kowledge database, you cannot register the product with them for support.

It appears this board is not supported, even for windows, by either company.

the antec aria case is about the best i have ever worked in, despite being small. buy it for it's sheer beauty. but DO NOT BUY THIS BOARD to go in it.

i would also add, 

X with vesa tends to crash when changing from the X session, or between them.

I can't get vesa to work in 1280x1024, no errors, except the monitor sitting there black saying "out of range" (which is really annoying, it's an LCD monitor, that i've done 1280x1024 with vesa on other cards)

I can't get old pci video cards to work at all, the machine often doesn't even post with them in.

The board has acknowledged memory issues. On top of them, the pairs of ram slots are too close together, with the dual channel slots adjacent, so there is no airflow between the ram sticks, especially with a heat spreader.

memtest86+ does not recognise the chipset, and cannot tell what the memory is set at.

My gf's cheap unmatched two different brands 2x512 CAS 2.5 RAM PC 3200 was faster dual channel than my 2x512 Corsair Twinx CAS 2 PC3200 (according to memtest86+) at either CAS2 or CAS 2.5. My RAM is unstable at CAS 2 on this board, fails memtest86+ tests 7 or sometimes 6, but isn't on others. It seems ok at CAS 2.5

I had significant trouble getting glibc to compile, continual random errors, kernel panics and such. The kernel panics stopped when i clocked the memory down. the other instability seemed to reduce enough to compile.

Compiles were often incredibly slow.

To restart after shutdown, i usually have to unplug the power cord, wait about 5 seconds, and plug it back in. 

I noticed once on boot, some USB errors.

Unlugging the USB card reader, the boot problem got worse. That points to some sort of odd board problem.

I will likely return the board for refund or some appropriate replacement, based on it not having the support ati seemed to advertise.

I would likely return it anyway for being a faulty board individually, because 

a) the board is bad, but it might just be a bad batch and maybe a replacement would work 

b) it came with the heat sik plate glued on, which means i can't use my zalman water cooling.

In the board's defence:

Sound seems to work with kernel ALSA snd_atiixp. I haven't tested quality or stability yet.

Someone on the MSI boards pointed to a thread (in french) with the boot problem being blamed on the 90nm amd64 chips.

it does sort of work, enough for me to type this, at least if i look away from the horrid screen to rest my eyes often enough.

----------

## tom78999

Ouch, sounds like you had/have a lot more problems with this board than me Koradji  :Confused: 

A couple of things I failed to mention before and some updates:

- The very first thing I did after installing the board was to throw XP on and upgrade the BIOS to v3.3 using the MSI Live Update tool. I'm tempted to downgrade and see if it was the actual BIOS update that may fix any of your problems.

- Strangely my machine is now rebooting properly  :Shocked:  I think it happened after I went for a complete re-install of Gentoo, but the strange thing is that I used the same install procedure (and the same kernel).

- There are some major problems (can't believe I forgot this initially) with this board and the kernel APIC resulting in the clock apparently running at double the speed. I believe that this thread discusses the same problem but the suggested fix of disabling APIC (noapic in Grub) doesn't work for me as it results in a hang at "Coldplugging PCI devices". If I remove coldplug (rc-update del coldplug) then it boots fine (and indeed the correct clock seems to be reported) but it doesn't detect the SATA controller anymore (i.e. trying to mount results in a bad block device error); and as has been mentioned, manually loading the sata_sil module doesn't work. This simple hack does seem to help somewhat because after applying it the time is running perfectly, but i'm still getting tons of messages that read "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" - roughly one per minute, but sometimes more.

- I read somewhere (probably the MSI boards) that the usual BIOS reset procedure doesn't work for this board. However, I looked and it is printed in the manual, just seems very strange.

Bottom line; this board is unstable, buggy, and largely unsupported.

----------

## Koradji

i suspect there's some randomness in the amount of problems people have with the board. which is part of the problem.

i had the clock problem too, but i didn't have other problems people report after setting noapic at boot. except for it not booting again after i shut it down.

i will try the new bios, but not until i've talked to the shop, to be sure they will still replace it after.

i am suspicious the complete lack of over/underclock options on the board is because it doesn't work very well.

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=29&threadid=1557421&enterthread=y

Someone on the anandtech boards suggested this board only does 2.5V RAM, and much of the high performance ram is 2.6V.

Which would explain my memory issues, and the oddity of my gf's cheap memory working better.

Also telling is the 4 or 5 other MB manufacturers who've had micro-atx RS480 boards on their websites for ages, but haven't released them.

----------

## kiel.wells

I disabled APIC in the BIOS, and it solved a lot of problems I was having with regards to time and such.

And it reboots normally, never had a problem.

Try that, see if it helps any of the problems.

I'm just waiting on ati support now.  :Smile: 

----------

## UgolinoII

 *tom78999 wrote:*   

> - Using hdparm to change drive settings on the SATA didn't work very well, it seemed to be having problems communicating with the actual drive correctly. This is probably, I guess, down-to having to use the sata_sil driver (or maybe i'm just doing something wrong -> i'm quite new to linux/gentoo). Here's the output I get:
> 
> ```
> server root # hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/sda
> 
> ...

 

you shouldn't use hdparm fors scsi/sata devices.

http://axljab.homelinux.org/Hdparm

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I get "Operation not supported" errors on even basic commands such as 'hdparm -i'
> 
> You are probaly attempting to use hdparm on a SATA or some other bizarre drive. hdparm currently has very limited support for SATA drives however these drives are generally setup automagicly to use most of the more decent settings. You should be able to get the basic information (without the -i) and benchmarking to work. Try benchmarking the drive to check if you are getting good speeds (generally above 1000mb for cached reads and above 100mb for buffered reads). 

 

----------

## Koradji

ATI now have a graphics driver for the board on their site, and they say they've put south bridge drivers into kernel patches.

Now to experiment with installing an RPM. The release notes say to refer to the instructions, which i can't find.

http://scottstuff.net/scott/archives/000391.html

Also lists a kernel patch for the timing problem. Now i have to experiment with that, too.

----------

## tom78999

 *UgolinoII wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you shouldn't use hdparm fors scsi/sata devices.
> 
> http://axljab.homelinux.org/Hdparm
> ...

 

Thanks, I didn't realise SATA drives aren't supported by hdparm.

I applied that kernel patch that fixes the timing problem, and it does work with regards to the time at least. But, I still get a lot of errors (APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)) which I think are still adversely affecting performance.

That's interesting news about the ATI drivers, I too will try to install the RPM soon.

----------

## onlybui

Hi I upgraded to this board and wondering if anyone is running gentoo 64? or still running 32.....

cause right now I'm running gentoo 32 and looks like network is working in the process on configuring xorg

----------

## ppip

 *onlybui wrote:*   

> Hi I upgraded to this board and wondering if anyone is running gentoo 64? or still running 32.....
> 
> cause right now I'm running gentoo 32 and looks like network is working in the process on configuring xorg

 

I'm running it with gentoo 64, all is ok but the time and reboot...

----------

## bneuman

I too am running 64 bit. Having the same reboot and timing issues. Have not tried the timing patch. 

I have installed the ATI 8.13.3 video driver with success. And SATA drive working with SATA_SIL module.

Working on sound now... Anyone else know if sound is working?

----------

## kiel.wells

I've had sound working w/ the ATI IXP AC97 codec under PCI devices under ALSA.

You guys mind posting how you got the video working?  I am getting an error at the moment saying 

```
Symbol R200_MMREADULONG_INDEX from module /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!
```

 when I try to startx.

TIA

----------

## bneuman

kiel.wells,

Probably the only qualification I have to help you is that my setup seems to be working... certainly has nothing to do with my skills  :Wink: 

So, with that in mind, why don't you post your xorg.conf file and I will diff it against mine. Place to start anyway...

Ben

----------

## kiel.wells

Well, I managed to get it running.

I found out that I had to startx only as root to get it to start.  Probably something with permissions or something.

I'll go ahead and post anyways, for other's sake.

```

kiel kiel: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 1777

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "evdev"

    Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

    Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Buttons" "10"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 60-150

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

#    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

kiel kiel:
```

EDIT:

Other than that little hiccup, I'm in good shape for the most part with 2.6.11-gentoo-r10 kernel and the timerhack patch from here (it's under the guy named Jacob Oursland if you haven't gotten it yet).

However, i still have the problem that when i access the HD, i lose all responsiveness from the desktop.  I'm not sure what the problem is yet, but i remember reading something about PIO mode, or something.  I don't have SATA drives, just 2 IDE drives, and if anyone can point out a solution or the steps toward one, i'd be  most grateful.

----------

## onlybui

ok who wants to post there kernel config file.... 

which is using all onboard stuff?

this is just in case mesure

----------

## tseliot

I have the same motherboard (my PC is a Compaq Presario 1429IT) and a Seagate Barracuda SATA harddisk. I haven't tried Gentoo yet (I'll try it next week after an exam) but I've noticed that most distros doesn't recognise it. However you should try either Knoppix 4 DVD or PCLinuxOS 9 (live cd): they recognise it out of the box. Perhaps you could find some useful information by looking at their Kernel settings, fstab, etc. Unfortunately only half of my internet connection bandwidth is detected by Knoppix (a kernel problem?) and PCLinuxOS hangs randomly (even after 10 hours of work). I hope this helps you(somehow).

P.S. I'll have the same problem with my SATA harddisk next week when I install Gentoo

----------

## tom78999

 *tseliot wrote:*   

> Unfortunately only half of my internet connection bandwidth is detected by Knoppix (a kernel problem?)

 

I think that is probably due to the common problem of the clock speed being reported as double what it should be (Other symptoms are that the maximum possible CPU usage is 50% and the time/clock runs fast).

The only way that this problem can be solved at the moment (as far as I know) is to apply the kernel patch discussed previously. I have an update about that actually: This patch has apparently been included in the latest kernel (2.6.12-gentoo-r4) so that you can now add "notimercheck" to the boot parameters (along with apic=debug, although i'm not sure if this is required) to enable the work-around.

Unfortunately it didn't appear to work for me at first until I compared the patch in the kernel to the unofficial one and noticed that there may be a mistake in the code. I made the following change, recompiled the kernel, and the patch worked as before:

```
2.6.12-gentoo-r4 patch:

__setup("no_timer_check", notimercheck);

Changed to:

__setup("notimercheck", notimercheck);
```

I did this because the original patch contained the following line: __setup(timerhack, timerhack);. I should note that I am still getting many many "APIC error on CPU0" messages in /var/log/messages.

@kiel.wells

Make sure you have the CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP kernel option enabled. I was having big problems with my harddrives causing high CPU usage (as well as performing poorly) and that fixed it. Before enabling that option I was getting Timing buffered disk reads of ~1MB/sec from hdparm (hdparm -tT /dev/hda) on both my IDE and my SATA drive, and afterwards it is usually >50MB/sec.

@onlybui

Below is my kernel config, although i'm not sure what use it could be to anyone (and it's massive). I'm only using the onboard stuff (i.e. video) except for the sound, which I don't need.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.12-gentoo-r4

# Fri Jul  8 12:58:28 2005

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_UNORDERED_IO is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=m

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=m

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=m

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=m

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=m

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=253

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280_1040 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID6=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AHESP=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

CONFIG_NET_QOS=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

# CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

# CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169_VLAN is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

# CONFIG_IBMOL is not set

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461X is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I8XX_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIDEOBUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

#

# XFS support

#

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

```

----------

## aroben

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> Well, I managed to get it running.
> 
> I found out that I had to startx only as root to get it to start.  Probably something with permissions or something.

 

   Does TV-out work with this configuration?

-Adam

----------

## kiel.wells

Honestly, I couldn't tell you, as I haven't tested, nor do I really have the means to.  Sorry :/

----------

## aroben

So is anyone having better luck with this board now that ATI has released new drivers and the 2.6.12 kernel is out?

   I'm thinking about buying this board to build an HTPC, so I need the TV-out and onboard audio to work for sure, and it would be great if the SATA controller worked fine, too. And of course, I'll need the clock in working order so that shows will get recorded at the right times.

   Anyone got these things working any better now?

-Adam

----------

## kiel.wells

tom78999:

how did you get your SATA drives to work, exactly?  I'm now trying to install a SATA hd and i'm not quite sure the direction to take to get it to the point where it's recognized.

when i compile sata_sil in to the kernel, it hangs on boot if the HD is plugged in.

when it's built as a module, and i modprobe it, the terminal hangs and prints no output as to success or failure.

TIA

----------

## tom78999

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> when i compile sata_sil in to the kernel, it hangs on boot if the HD is plugged in.
> 
> when it's built as a module, and i modprobe it, the terminal hangs and prints no output as to success or failure.
> 
> 

 

I went through both of these scenarios too when I was trying to get my SATA drive working  :Smile:  I think it's obvious there is some incompatibility between the ATI chipset and the sata_sil driver.

The only work-around I found was to use genkernel to configure the kernel (genkernel --menuconfig all) and make sure that "Silicon Image SATA Support" is selected as a module (M). Then, (basically following these instructions) I emerged "coldplug" and added it too boot (rc-update add coldplug boot), and that's about it. As crazy as it is, it seems to then pickup the drive and load the driver properly  :Shocked: 

However, here is something very interesting I found recently on the Redhat Bugzilla. It seems to be a simple sata_sil.c hack that adds compatibility for the chipset, so you may want to check that out first. Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to try it out yet and my drive is working fine using the method above (coldplug) - it would be good to hear if anyone has sucess with that hack though.

----------

## kiel.wells

Well, I have both elements of your successful solution (sata_sil built as a module using genkernel, coldplug emerged and set to run at boot level) and yet if the HD is plugged in, it won't boot, nor can I plug it in after boot and get it to be recognized.

I looked into that bug on the redhat's bugzilla, and basically it was about adding a line of code to sata_sil.c that makes it recognize the 0x437a port (one of the 4 sata ports), and so i looked into 2.6.12-gentoo-r5's sata_sil.c and that line that was to be introduced into FC4 exists in that .c.  So, that's probably not my problem either, I guess.

Any further help, anyone?

----------

## Truzzone

From the Download section of ATi.com I find this:

 *Quote:*   

> Southbridge Support (SATA,IDE, and Audio)
> 
> ATI is commited to the Linux community and provides information required to support ATI's Southbridge products. ATI also provides patches and information to maintainers of the southbridge drivers to ensure that ATI hardware is supported. ATI does not release a southbridge driver set directly, and [b]relies on the Linux community to work with distribution vendors for southbridge driver support in their distributions.[b]
> 
> Individuals who cannot obtain a distribution with southbridge support, can obtain the kernels or patches required to enable southbridge support directly from ATI.com. 

 

but I'm not a developer, because I attend to buy a motherboard with Radeon Xpress 200.

Best regards,

Truzzone  :Smile: 

Sorry for my bad English  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## onlybui

Ok I just started to installing gentoo, such as deleting my HD space and I just setting it up and I keep on getting this error message 

```
ata1: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x24
```

.. I have this motherboard wasn't able to boot off the CD so I used gentoo noapic acpi=no

Im @ the point where im configuring the Hard drive and I just made my boot parition to mk2fs /dev/sda2 and just keeps on saying this I have a seagate SATA 160GB.... any reason why it giving me this error?

running WIndows x64 and the spyware is killing me so I think Im down with windows

----------

## kiel.wells

Anyone else so frustrated with this board they just want to freakin' give it up?

ARGHHHHH.

I STILL cannot get the SATA drive to recognize.  Getting the video working is like freakin' pulling teeth.  Pure 64-bit works alright, if you don't want to, say, do anything fun.

I just want to scrap this unsupported ATi MB and get something people apparently actually use, like an nForce4 board or something.

It's just somewhat rediculous all the freakin' hoops we jump through to get a decent working OS.

I can't understand how it is that tom789999 got his SATA drive working.  It seems every possible combination just causes hang-ups at boot.

Currently, I've tried to disable the DRM module in the kernel in order to enable the 8.13.3 drivers from ATi.  Now it always hangs upon boot, with no error messagep, just stops either right before coldplugging, right while trying to do dhcp (error here= No Loaded modules provide "dhcp" (dhcp_start)) or right when it tries to enable numlock on ttys.

Argh....I'm tired of this unsupported board.  Anyone else feel the same?

----------

## aroben

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> Argh....I'm tired of this unsupported board.  Anyone else feel the same?

 

I've got the socket 754 version of this board being delivered today. I hope I have better luck with it than you have! I'll let you know how things go, and what it takes to get things working.

-Adam

----------

## tom78999

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> Anyone else so frustrated with this board they just want to freakin' give it up?
> 
> I can't understand how it is that tom789999 got his SATA drive working.  It seems every possible combination just causes hang-ups at boot.
> 
> 

 

Well i'm certainly going to think twice before buying another MSI board. I've had good experiences with their motherboards in the past but this one has had problem after problem.

Out of interest, have you tried changing the "Onboard Chip SATA" option in the BIOS? I believe the options are "IDE Controller" or "RAID Controller". I'm not sure what mine is set to off-hand, but I could check if you think it might be important.

I'm not sure why mine's working and yours isn't either, but i'm sure there must be a logical explanation. Just ask if you need me to post anything specific, i.e. the output from any commands or some of my config files.

----------

## kiel.wells

Well, I managed to boot, finally.

I MUST say this though, it was a problem with baselayout 1.12.0_pre1-r1, not anything with my system.  Downgrading to the previous version fixed it.  That previous post was written after being awake 24 hrs and in extreme frustration, let's just say.

Anyways, I'll look into that "Onboard SATA" option in my BIOS.  I have v. 3.4 btw, if it makes any difference tom78999.

I have to ask, do you have direct rendering enabled, and the video drivers working for the card? What is the output of this

```
glxinfo | grep -i direct
```

 for you?

And yes, please check on that option, that might make some of the difference, if the SATA stuff isn't even enabled at the BIOS level.

----------

## kiel.wells

Oh, also, does anyone have any insight into what this 

```
 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/                                                                 agp3.o

  CC [M]  /home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/                                                                 nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/                                                                 agpgart_be.o

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c: In function `agp_find_supported_device':

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:7935: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:7955: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:7960: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:7986: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:8006: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:8026: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:8031: error: structure has no member named `slot_name'

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:8477: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:10                                                                 6)

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be                                                                 .c:8487: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/p                                                                 m.h:116)

make[1]: *** [/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_                                                                 mod/agpgart_be.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/home/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.13.3/work/lib/modules/fglrx/b                                                                 uild_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r6'

 * DRM module not built

```

might mean of if anyone's seen it and gotten the DRM module to build?

This is what is outputted when I 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 version 8.13.3.

TIA folks, please bear w/ my ranting every so often  :Smile: 

----------

## tom78999

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> Well, I managed to boot, finally.
> 
> I MUST say this though, it was a problem with baselayout 1.12.0_pre1-r1, not anything with my system.  Downgrading to the previous version fixed it.  That previous post was written after being awake 24 hrs and in extreme frustration, let's just say.
> 
> Anyways, I'll look into that "Onboard SATA" option in my BIOS.  I have v. 3.4 btw, if it makes any difference tom78999.
> ...

 

Well I checked the option in the BIOS (v3.3) and I have it set to "IDE Controller", so perhaps you could try that if you don't have it set to that already.

I don't think I can be much help with any graphics testing because i'm still using the vesa driver. But, I can tell you that I get the same errors that you posted when trying to emerge the 8.13.3 drivers. I also noticed the following line in the output:

```

You have DRM support enabled, the direct rendering

will not work.

```

Not entirely sure what that means though  :Razz:  but I guess it means I couldn't enable direct rendering even if I was using the drivers.

----------

## onlybui

so anyone know why I'm getting these errors? every 1 min or so

```
ata1: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x24
```

I'm not so happy with this purchase myself........

So maybe a gentoo live CD update might fix this  :Wink: 

I just read this "  Kiel  said on Sunday, May 22, 2005:

Hi.

I know that everybody seems to be having some problems with this board, what with time, or sound, or whatnot.

Id just like to tell you all that I think youre looking in the wrong place to fix all these problems.

My board shuts down normally, reboots normally, has no problems with time, no problems with graphics (excepting that its VESA, not a real driver) and no problems with networking.

All that it required was for me to disable ACPI in the BIOS. Thats honestly it. I dont pass any options to the kernel, I dont have any special tweaks anywhere.

Ill reboot to check in my BIOS exactly what that option was again, and then post again on here, to let those interested know.

  Kiel  said on Sunday, May 22, 2005:

The option is APIC Mode under Advanced BIOS options in the Phoenix bios v3.2. Set that to disabled, and try that. It worked for me, Ive not had any problems with network throttling down, or timer issues, or anything like that.

I did try booting gentoo with gentoo 

gentoo noapic acpi=no 

Will try disabling ACPI in option but says that windows won't run if this is disable by the way Im using 3.3 don't know if I should update it to 3.5 due to that all it does is fix CPU ID problems....

----------

## kiel.wells

Ha, yeah....I posted that on scottstuff a while ago....

It wasn't the solution I was looking for.  Basically it does the 'noapic' option, but at a BIOS level, not a kernel level, and throws Windows out of whack.  It's not a solution, so much as a work around.

----------

## kiel.wells

Also, tom78999, did you ever get an IRQ #11 error at boot up with the HD plugged in?  I ask because when the HD is plugged in, that's what happens, when the module isn't probed and I boot up.

----------

## tom78999

 *kiel.wells wrote:*   

> Also, tom78999, did you ever get an IRQ #11 error at boot up with the HD plugged in?  I ask because when the HD is plugged in, that's what happens, when the module isn't probed and I boot up.

 

I don't recall ever having that error. This is what I get when i grep my logs for "irq 11":

```
Jul  1 21:04:17 server ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 11

Jul  1 21:04:17 server PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Jul  1 21:04:17 server ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Jul  1 21:04:17 server ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xFFFFC200000C8080 ctl 0xFFFFC200000C808A bmdma 0xFFFFC200000C8000 irq 11

Jul  1 21:04:17 server ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xFFFFC200000C80C0 ctl 0xFFFFC200000C80CA bmdma 0xFFFFC200000C8008 irq 11
```

From the output of lspci, 0000:00:12.0 is the SATA Controller so I guess this IRQ error is the source of your SATA problems.

A couple of thoughts:

Do you have APIC disabled in the BIOS? I cannot boot with it disabled however it seems to be a popular work-a-round for the clock problems.

I am booting the 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel at the moment with these parameters: vga=0x317 splash=verbose no_timer_check apic=debug

If you want to post your kernel config then i'd be happy to compare (a diff between them?) it with mine if you think it might help.

----------

## kiel.wells

Do you mind if you just post your kernel config files and your xorg.conf file?  And, do you use genkernel or what?

I wonder if I can just replace, recompile, and retry and see if it works.  Also give me all your kernel boot parameters, and what version ati-driver you're using at the moment.

Maybe if I just use your configurations, it will automagically work.  Then I can diff the files (mine vs. yours) and see if i can pinpoint the problems.

TIA, and thanks very much for all your help, even with my outbursts  :Very Happy: .

----------

## kiel.wells

HAHA! i figured it out!!!

i had to enable apic (as in remove 'noapic' or turn it into 'apic=debug' in the boot parameters) to reach the sata drive.

however, now i have to find a way to get my graphics working and get my USB working.  I am much more happy now though, than i was earlier.  At least I don't feel like giving up on this MB QUITE yet, because I know that I managed to have the graphics working pretty good at one point, and i just have to find the automagic combination to make it work again.

/me goes off to transfer all my movies and such to the 250GB sata drive.  if only i could watch them with vesa.

now, for the USB, i assume that it goes away when apic is enabled, and my keyboard and mouse are both USB, and i'd rather not have to go back to ps/2 if i don't have to, though i do have an adapter for the mouse and a ps/2 keyboard around.

anyone have a workaround for making USB work while apic is enabled?  /me looks at tom78999

TIA, everyone  :Smile: 

----------

## tom78999

 :Very Happy:  congrats kiel.wells, there is hope yet! If these apic issues don't get sorted out though then it might be a good idea to compile a list all of the workarounds required to get this board into a useable state.

Unfortunately i'm not using any USB devices on my board, it's all PS/2. I'm sure someone must be able to help you out there though, USB keyboards/mice are popular these days after all.

Tom

----------

## lesshaste

I have the same motherboard (MSI RS480M2-IL) and have just installed gentoo 2005.0.  Here is what works and what doesn't. I have one SATA Samsung spinpoint p120 drive.

a) I installed using Ubuntu Colony 2 as it has a 2.6.12 kernel in the install and some sata_sil patches were made between 2.6.11 and 2.6.12.  That worked fine.

b) I installed gentoo from the Colony install and upgraded the kernel to 2.6.12-gentoo-r7 (genkernel). That all works fine too.  No problems with the sata drive at all

c) X sort of works using the vesa driver but periodically completely freezes the system leaving only "mode not supported" shown on the screen from my SyncMaster 171s system.

d) I installed the latest ati-drivers that claim to have Xpress 200 support according to the Changelog.  Using "fglrx" X won't start at all finishing with

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

This error (or something that looks very similar) is mentioned at http://www.c.csce.kyushu-u.ac.jp/~kenta/index.php?Linux%20on%20RS480 where a patch is provided http://www.c.csce.kyushu-u.ac.jp/~kenta/index.php?plugin=attach&refer=Linux%20on%20RS480&openfile=XOrg-6.8.2-XPRESS200.patch

Sadly I have no idea how to apply the patch in gentoo. Any help much appreciated! I tried both X 6.8.99.15 (which seems to be buggy in different ways) and 6.8.2.

e) I tried "ati" and "radeon" too including    Option "ColorTiling" "false"

which was recommended elsewhere. They bring up X but it is unusable. The window doesn't move properly and breaks up into pieces etc.

f) USB works fine too. I have yet to try the sound.

Anyone had any more luck with X?

Cheers,

Raphael

----------

## lesshaste

See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-366655.html for a solution to the fglrx problem.

Just vesa and radeon to fix now  :Smile: 

Raphael

----------

## xxxx

 *lesshaste wrote:*   

> d) I installed the latest ati-drivers that claim to have Xpress 200 support according to the Changelog.  Using "fglrx" X won't start at all finishing with
> 
> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0
> 
> (--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
> ...

 

I am using ati-drivers 8.13.4, and it works with kernel (ck) 2.6.11. IMHO 8.13.x is only for xpress200, and the other versions don't support that shame of ATI. And it didn't work with the 2.6.12 kernel when I tried.

edit: there is 8.13.6 too but not in portage. I will test it and send an ebuild. But Ati said " The latest ATI Proprietary Linux driver also provides support for the Linux Kernel 2.6.11." I will try it with 2.6.12 too.

----------

## oneguynick

 *lesshaste wrote:*   

> See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-366655.html for a solution to the fglrx problem.
> 
> Just vesa and radeon to fix now 
> 
> Raphael

 

I have been working with SuSE guy in germany who has been a HUGE help. Here is a patch that works just spiffy for me. 

Howto fix fglrx to work with onboard x300:

1.) Goto http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/64bit/ati-driver-installer-8.16.20-x86_64.run and grab the x200 motherboard drivers

2.) Install the drivers as root; they will fail. But thats okay because we want just the files from within to build with.

3.) Goto https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=116430 and Download the patch at the end of the page and place it in 

```
 /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
```

4.) As root; 

```
 cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/
```

 and 

```
patch -p0 < ../fglrx.patch
```

 <-- Patch name is whatever you saved it as

5.) 

```
./make.sh
```

6.) 

```
cd ../
```

7.) 

```
./make_install.sh
```

8.) Wash and Rinse

----------

## xxxx

So I did:

- unmask the 8.16.20 in /etc/portage/package.unmask

- emerge ati-drivers

- having fun  :Smile: 

but I only use 2D stuff, never 3D

 *oneguynick wrote:*   

>  *lesshaste wrote:*   See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-366655.html for a solution to the fglrx problem.
> 
> Just vesa and radeon to fix now 
> 
> Raphael 
> ...

 

----------

## oneguynick

Well I think if you follow the directions above you will see different results seeing as I have had it work with 5 different mobos and even 3 distros. But hey maybe yours would be number 6 and it doesnt work. Oh BTW the drivers in portage != ati motherboard drivers. You have to download from ati

 *xxxx wrote:*   

> So I did:
> 
> - unmask the 8.16.20 in /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> - emerge ati-drivers
> ...

 

----------

## onlybui

Ok only problem I have is xorg or not getting the ati drivers install correctly guess I will follow instructions listed above...

----------

## onlybui

I'm a little confuse... I'm not to sure how to reslove this but I can't even get vesa working or X.... and I get almost the same error message when I try to do startx.. already emerge following these instructions from http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers. Wondering if someone can provide more instruction what to do to get Xorg working with the ati drivers. Or should I worry about getting Xorg working first before I try the ati drivers? This is the only missing link for me to be able to boot into gentoo....

So I would need to umerge or unmask the ati drivers or download directly from ati?

----------

